# Hey all



## Fuesbawl (Jan 9, 2005)

Newbee to the Altima scene, Just got a 99 gxe 5spd. so far I like it compared to a 98 cvic dx auto, coupe. Ive noticed the outer cv boots are both torn what do you think replace boots or axles. also I have a 98 alty owners manual for sale for 15.00 shipped if anyone is interested.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, replace the CV boots...before they get worse..trust me


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome to Nissan Forums!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Fuesbawl said:


> Newbee to the Altima scene, Just got a 99 gxe 5spd. so far I like it compared to a 98 cvic dx auto, coupe. Ive noticed the outer cv boots are both torn what do you think replace boots or axles. also I have a 98 alty owners manual for sale for 15.00 shipped if anyone is interested.













You may want check out our Altima section or try searching. You can put your manual for sale by going here.


----------



## Fuesbawl (Jan 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

I'll get to it soon as I can.


----------

